# Transferring??



## brighteyes (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to this site, I figured it would be better to post this question here than somewhere such as yahoo answers.

I've been working at target for about 5 months, i was originally hired on as seasonal then offered to stay permanently. I started off as flow and I think some of the TLs really like me so I am also training in backroom and instocks later this week. 

The thing is, I'm looking into going back to college, what is the policy with transferring? Would it be likely I would get another job at a different target, or not because I haven't been there very long? 

Would I have to apply for a flow job and continue working early hours or would it be just like applying for a position normally and I get what I get? And how would pay work? I read somewhere that if you're moving to a bigger city you may get a pay increase. I would be transferring from the third largest city in my state to the largest and the capital, if that helps at all. And it's a target near the campus, which is a large public school, so I expect it would be high volume, maybe?

I really want to try to go to that school but it mostly rides on if i can find a decent job. I work two retail jobs currently, and I make a way better amount at target even though i've been at my other one for almost 2 years, so i figure transferring with target is the best way to go.

sorry so many questions! if anyone could help me out?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 13, 2015)

You can do an loa. You can transfer to another store, by asking your hr or stl for assistance.


----------



## APredux (Apr 13, 2015)

Good advice from Hardlinesmaster. Yes you can transfer even after "only" working at Target for 5 months. What you want to do is both talk to your current ETL-HR about transferring to the Target close to school, and also reach out to the ETL-HR at the Target you are interested in transferring to and inquiring about openings. You may be able to slide into a similar position, or something different. But Target usually loves transfers as they get to avoid spending payroll on orientation and training.

Pay depends on position and is influenced by things like metro/non-metro, COL, etc. From the sounds of it, it's not likely you would lose pay.


----------



## RedMan (Apr 13, 2015)

APredux said:


> But Target usually loves transfers as they get to avoid spending payroll on orientation and training.


 And it doesn't ding them on their metrics for turnover.


----------



## APredux (Apr 13, 2015)

RedMan said:


> And it doesn't ding them on their metrics for turnover.



I almost mentioned that too!


----------



## ShelbyM (Apr 13, 2015)

my ETL-HR transferred from a distribution center. Can I pretty much do the same, but vice versa? Store to distribution? It'd be a lot closer to where I'm planning on moving to in the next couple of months.


----------



## StackerMistress (Apr 13, 2015)

Hopefully they won't spend 6 months getting your transfer set up like they're doing to me.

I'm not bitter at all.


----------



## POGguy (Apr 13, 2015)

Transfers never panned out for me. Everytime I tried to get one (for various reasons) it never happened. If your store doesn't like you they probably won't do anything to help you. And if they do like you they may not want to give you up.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Apr 13, 2015)

Rumor has it my STL will deny transfers for every reason save moving.


----------



## RXninja (Apr 14, 2015)

Flabbergasted said:


> Rumor has it my STL will deny transfers for every reason save moving.



Hmm, our HR-ETL does the same thing.


----------



## Mhugh220 (Apr 14, 2015)

I transferred TMs on ther 91st day. Transferring is supposed to be an easy process. If you are moving and a Target there has an opening then you can transfer if you have good attendance and no CAs. Call the store you want to transfer to and talk with their ETL-HR. If there is an opening, give that contact information to your ETL-HR. Let your ETL know you are interested in transferring. Be clear and communicate your desire to transfer because you are moving. 

As for pay, I've only ever seen pay increase or stay the same - not decrease. We had a TL making $24hr because he was from Boston. My friend transferred to GA and kept the higher hourly wage. 

Good luck!


----------



## redstripes (Apr 14, 2015)

I had an HR ETL that would require you speak to them and only them about transferring.  If you spoke to another store yourself, another ETL in your store (even if the HR ETL were on vacation) the HR ETL would refuse the transfer.  
The company lost long term consistent EX performing employees due to this, but that was their way of doing things.  
Not trying to scare you, but I don't want you falling into a similar predicament.


----------



## OhYouDidntKnow (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a similar question, what if you want to transfer and your position is instocks or you want to go to a store that has ship from store. Openings for both of those positions are not listed on the website.


----------



## POGguy (Apr 14, 2015)

Just so you know the actual transfer process has changed. Technically they can ask you to reinterview and renegotiate pay now. So yes there can be a pay decrease.


----------



## Mhugh220 (Apr 14, 2015)

@POGguy thanks for the update!


----------



## TeamRed (Apr 14, 2015)

I know at my store you can only transfer if there are positions at the other store. So say if you are sales floor and they have no sales floor positions no go...... My store is very,very strict on transferring people for some reason. I know someone who wanted to transfer to another store and they denied him.


----------



## paokinawa (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm moving in about 2-3 months. I'm only planning on working for another 3 weeks. I want to transfer to a store where I'm moving to but I don't want to start immediately after arriving in the new city, so I'd be off for 2-3 months. Can I do a loa for something like this? I plan on talking to my stl, not hr, on Monday.


----------



## PassinTime (Aug 15, 2015)

paokinawa said:


> I'm moving in about 2-3 months. I'm only planning on working for another 3 weeks. I want to transfer to a store where I'm moving to but I don't want to start immediately after arriving in the new city, so I'd be off for 2-3 months. Can I do a loa for something like this? I plan on talking to my stl, not hr, on Monday.



You'd have a better chance of transferring if you would be available to start before Christmas.


----------



## H2Owned (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah some stores are very picky about transfers. One of my team members tired to transfer to another store and the other store denied it because that team member didn't have enough red cards. And she was a hardlines team member not cashier....


----------



## paokinawa (Aug 15, 2015)

PassinTime said:


> You'd have a better chance of transferring if you would be available to start before Christmas.


Oh I know. Starting in December shouldn't be a problem. What I'm wondering is if I can be on loa or do I need to quit and then apply later when ready.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 15, 2015)

I have heard of a TM going on LOA and then returning to a different store.


----------



## paokinawa (Aug 18, 2015)

They're having me go on loa and when I get where I'm going and know what store and when I can start I will get with my current store and they will help me get the transfer. I'm definitely going to miss my current store.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 18, 2015)

paokinawa said:


> They're having me go on loa and when I get where I'm going and know what store and when I can start I will get with my current store and they will help me get the transfer. I'm definitely going to miss my current store.


Sucks to move on but it's great that your store is helping you go through it smoothly!


----------



## Trash (Oct 30, 2017)

Sorry to post on such an old thread but I didn't want to make a new thread for the same topic. Is it possible for  TM going to college to transfer to a store further away and work there most of the the year but then work at their original store during winter/summer breaks? Ive worked at target for over a year and have a good relationship with all my leadership.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes. Just tell your current & new store hr.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah people do that at my store and the stores in the big college town in my state are cool with it.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 30, 2017)

Trash said:


> Sorry to post on such an old thread but I didn't want to make a new thread for the same topic. Is it possible for  TM going to college to transfer to a store further away and work there most of the the year but then work at their original store during winter/summer breaks? Ive worked at target for over a year and have a good relationship with all my leadership.



Yeah we did this all the time at my old store. It's really simple, always visit a store before you transfer to get the vibe of it if possible. 

It's better to take a college student transfer then hire and train a seasonal.

Do make sure you are firm on dates with both stores. We had a tm do this and when they wanted to transfer back we had already written the schedule and there was no hours for them.


----------



## southeast (Aug 6, 2020)

Has the transfer policy changed any in these past few years? Found this thread on google.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 6, 2020)

Not really


----------



## SuperMB (Jan 1, 2022)

If you have a bad relationship with your corrent store and feel it's best to request a transfer to another location, can you request a transfer?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

SuperMB said:


> If you have a bad relationship with your corrent store and feel it's best to request a transfer to another location, can you request a transfer?


Not if you are on corrective action.


----------

